
Flash is expected to be dead in two years - onuryavuz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/27/10840480/flash-dead-in-two-years-webm
======
seren
Are we going to get HW decoders for H.265 or WebM on mobile ? Or is this
something of the past and cpu decoding is good enough ?

~~~
onuryavuz
Not sure about this but I think the latter.

